#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Возник вопрос!

## Lokki

Уважаемые участники!
Возник вопрос:
Очень нужно знать, как на Санскрите пишется "упорство"?
Простите, если не в том разделе открыл тему!

----------


## Самара

Если уж писать не в ту тему то вместе! :Smilie:   Подскажите как на санскрите пишется слово "карма" :Confused:  


ЗЫ в идеале был бы рисунок с написанием графемами!

----------


## Ондрий

пишется не на "санскрите", пишется - шрифтом "таким-то".

----------


## Самара

Лучшеб сказал как пишется, мне в общем нужно в таком вот виде ...

----------


## Buural

> Если уж писать не в ту тему то вместе!  Подскажите как на санскрите пишется слово "карма" 
> 
> 
> ЗЫ в идеале был бы рисунок с написанием графемами!


Так:

----------


## Buural

> Уважаемые участники!
> Возник вопрос:
> Очень нужно знать, как на Санскрите пишется "упорство"?
> Простите, если не в том разделе открыл тему!


vyasana - усердие, рвение.

p.s. другое значение - порок, недостаток

----------


## Ондрий

современный шрифт "деванагари" это.

----------


## Самара

Buural БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо!! а можешь подсказать где ты это нашел? а не то мне еще много слов нужно))  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Buural

> Buural БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо!! а можешь подсказать где ты это нашел? а не то мне еще много слов нужно))


Банально в словаре  :Wink:

----------


## Самара

Хи) прости глупую женщину...можешь ссылку на словарь дать..или он на диске у тебя? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Buural

> Хи) прости глупую женщину...можешь ссылку на словарь дать..или он на диске у тебя?


Словарей много разных.
Возможно этот решит твои проблемы  :Smilie: 
http://www.franklang.ru/_site/get/?i..._Lihushina.zip

----------


## Gasyoun

Штук 20-30 словарей санскрита, включая 8ми томник, лежат здесь http://groups.google.com/group/Nagari/files

 М.

----------

